# Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn



## Symlus (Jun 16, 2013)

So, I just got selected for the third phase of Beta testing on the PS3. I played it last night, and it feels like a generic MMO, which sucks. The only thing really FF-y about it are the classes / jobs, and some of the recurring character designs (Bahamut is still a beastly dragon that uses flare, Dragoons still look like Kain Highwind, etc). 

If anyone else got in for the PS3 testing and want to party up, feel free to PM me. 

As of the moment, the servers are down, so a more detailed report will be written later.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 18, 2013)

Not surprising. The best thing out of that game was the epic destruction. 

[yt]39j5v8jlndM[/yt]


FF has been sacrificing ingenuity in game play for prettier shit each iteration.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2013)

Funny, that word "ingenuity" . . . it's only called that when it's well-received.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Funny, that word "ingenuity" . . . it's only called that when it's well-received.



Final Fantasy was praised for ATB and well Zelda had that in the beginning 

But there hasn't been much in its ingenuity honestly other than higher quality graphics and the bestiary may have improvements. There's a lot of charm missing in these games. 

I think they can slow down on the production of these titles too to be honest. People complain Nintendo squeezes on its IP, I think there are way more FF titles+ crossover than Zelda games  (and that may be including Zelda's Philipps CD games D: ). 

It's not that I think the entire franchise of Final Fantasy sucks. It's just become so mashed together and rushed you have to do what they did here and rescrap and rebuild a glitchy product. Or you just make sequels and graphical updates of the successful ones. (That's not to say other console makers aren't guilty of this re-release - when you can charge for an updated game the same price as the rest of their launch titles).

I think they should eliminate the "Final" and just call it "FMV"F


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> There's a lot of charm missing in these games.


Charm is a quality second only to some guy in either Heaven or Hell in its damned elusiveness.

And from what little I've heard about it, it seems FFXIV almost put the "Final" back in the FF franchise.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Charm is a damned elusive quality.
> 
> And from what little I've heard about it, it seems FFXIV almost put the "Final" back in the FF franchise.



Yeah I have to agree about it almost going back to its roots, because that is what got my interest. It was just unfortunate they released a rushed and shoddy product that may take a lot to get people to come back. I think that if it hadn't come out broken and done right the first time - it now wouldn't be seen as "Behind in the times" because of the emergence of other MMOs.


----------



## Ketsuo (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone playing the beta on the Gilgamesh server?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 21, 2013)

It seems to me that Squaresoft was better making games for individuals than for entire groups of people. Seeing Aeris die or the entire city of Zanarkand destroyed just don't has much more cinematic flair as go from one Germanic-inspired village to another, protecting the Renaissance-fair townspeople from some vague threat that everybody else in the real world is fighting too. It's almost painful to watch one of the most storied franchises in all of video games die out, especially after creating such wonderful games, and even more so considering that Square was going to liquidate 25 years ago, if Final Fantasy didn't sell well.


----------



## Troubles (Jun 25, 2013)

A couple of us furs will be playing on server Excalibur at release. No haters allowed though. I been doin the FF14/FF11 thing since both came out and I have very much enjoyed my MMO experience. ^^)b 

 Message me if you want to play with us or chat or whatever.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2013)

Troubles said:


> No haters allowed though.



Please stop.


----------



## Troubles (Jun 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Please stop.



What? Some of us enjoy the game and there's quiet a lot of negative reviews in this thread which is okay because people are entitled to their own opinion. However I think it's perfectly fair to say if people want to play with us we prefer a happy fun environment because we enjoy the game.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2013)

Troubles said:


> What? Some of us enjoy the game and there's quiet a lot of negative reviews in this thread which is okay because people are entitled to their own opinion. However I think it's perfectly fair to say if people want to play with us we prefer a happy fun environment because we enjoy the game.



That's not what I mean. This whole "no haters allowed" thing just immediately makes this sound like one of those retarded stereotypical internet clubs that you know from Second Life where every conversation is just one big circle jerk, no matter how horrible the person is you are talking to X3
"Tolerance at all costs" is not a good policy, some time you have to say how dumb something/someone is.


----------



## Troubles (Jun 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> That's not what I mean. This whole "no haters allowed" thing just immediately makes this sound like one of those retarded stereotypical internet clubs that you know from Second Life where every conversation is just one big circle jerk, no matter how horrible the person is you are talking to X3
> "Tolerance at all costs" is not a good policy, some time you have to say how dumb something/someone is.



Calm it down. First, I don't consider my self a "Stereotypical Internet cub". Second, I have never played Second Life. 


That aside I have played almost every major MMORPG in the past 10 years. I know full well the strengths and weaknesses of FFXIV. But every MMORPG has strengths and weaknesses, it really comes down to if you enjoy it or not. 

It sounds to be like you have a wounded experience or something with other people and therefore have placed some kind of shroud over me to reflect that other experience. 


You really need to find something better to do then to over analyze a 3 word statement and then try to judge a persons character by it over the internet.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 25, 2013)

Troubles said:


> What? Some of us enjoy the game and there's quiet a lot of negative reviews in this thread which is okay because people are entitled to their own opinion. However I think it's perfectly fair to say if people want to play with us we prefer a happy fun environment because we enjoy the game.



It's really unnecessary, it gives that "furries are oversensitive" stereotype like everyone is interested in your fucking playing experience and only wants to cause you grief. It's just a game, chances are no one would have given you any grief for playing it until you mentioned it.


----------



## Teal (Jun 25, 2013)

Troubles said:


> No haters allowed though.


 This attracts haters you know.


----------



## Troubles (Jun 25, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It's really unnecessary, it gives that "furries are oversensitive" stereotype like everyone is interested in your fucking playing experience and only wants to cause you grief. It's just a game, chances are no one would have given you any grief for playing it until you mentioned it.










Tell me more... 

I think your confusing my "Not giving a fuck" with your "oversensitive as fuck" stereotype. Anyways I'm out, i could explain my self and validate a productive argument but what would be the point since your not my target audience. 

o7


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 25, 2013)

You're certainly showing "how little you give a fuck" FailTroll harder.


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm playing the beta on behemoth. I have a 1.0 char on legacy server ridill but not sure where to take it for 2.0. I played FFXI since it came out and loved the years I spent, is the only reason I'm still giving FFXIV a watch. In hopes they decide not to make it FF meets WoW...  So far I'm worried but I still plan to try it on release with a few friends if we can get organized. Seems excalibur is the place to be...


----------



## Kord (Jun 30, 2013)

If it's anything like FFXI I'll probably play it


----------



## Taralack (Jul 1, 2013)

Gear the Wolf said:


> FF meets WoW...



It's more like WoW than you think... In fact it's one of the reasons I keep wanting to play it. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2013)

Troubles said:


> Tell me more...
> 
> I think your confusing my "Not giving a fuck" with your "oversensitive as fuck" stereotype. Anyways I'm out, i could explain my self and validate a productive argument but what would be the point since your not my target audience.
> 
> o7



Instead of being a condescending insufferable person, just ignore it and move on while refraining from posting such. The fact that you posted such a thing beforehand tells me you wanted to invite trouble.

Ehh...FF-MMO wasn't my cup a tea. My best experiences in the game was the Griefing.
God Bless Goon Squad.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Instead of being a condescending insufferable person, just ignore it and move on while refraining from posting such. The fact that you posted such a thing beforehand tells me you wanted to invite trouble.



Don't they make it sound like they'd be enjoyable to play with? lol.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Don't they make it sound like they'd be enjoyable to play with? lol.



People are masochists like that. Now add nipple twisting and being belted with a thick leather belt, and you've got yourself a party.


----------



## bartonfirestrike (Jul 3, 2013)

Played the beta this weekend. It's really love it or hate it. I personally love it. Nothing new in terms of MMO mechanics but SquareEnix does a great job of making it look pretty. Once they lift the NDA for the beta I'll get some fraps footage of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## loadsoftaffy (Aug 1, 2013)

I bought the CE of the original and played forever trying to enjoy 1.0, but I have to say they messed up a lot of stuff that needed to be fixed. They actually took into consideration of the players needs and made great strides to a better game. I have been playing throughout all the betas of 2.0, and I can say they have made this game 100% better than what it previously was.


----------



## Drayqun (Sep 14, 2013)

anyone play's on Moogle server? My in-game name is Drayqun Drausanayr


----------



## Dreythalion (Sep 21, 2013)

My wife and I are playing on Siren. Character name is Azrubekt Searenakth.


----------



## Fezdani (Oct 30, 2013)

*FFXIV*

Who is playing it and what do you think so far?
I'm Fez Dani on Excalibur.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: FFXIV*

I'm Lion King on Tonberry, and Crimson Dragon on Behemoth. I think the game is better than XI but sucks on PS3.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: FFXIV*

I had a beta account but it never worked to get into the game I have a char at level 21 before they
 shut it down and it sucked so bad back then that I wonder if its worth checking out again. Regular 
FFXI was much easier to play and have fun in.


----------



## Fezdani (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: FFXIV*



Crumble said:


> I'm Lion King on Tonberry, and Crimson Dragon on Behemoth. I think the game is better than XI but sucks on PS3.



I heard if you bought it on PS3 you will get it free for PS4 where it should look great.



Tailmon1 said:


> I had a beta account but it never worked to get into the game I have a char at level 21 before they
> shut it down and it sucked so bad back then that I wonder if its worth checking out again. Regular
> FFXI was much easier to play and have fun in.



Actually, it's changed so much for the better it's kind of miraculous. I would definitely give it another try if you enjoyed FFXI at all. It's much less of a time sink and more casual, but that can be a good thing.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: FFXIV*

i was wanting to give xi another go, but i heard that xiv killed xi playerbase


----------



## Fezdani (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: FFXIV*

I dunno about that, when they launched there weren't enough servers to hold all the people. They had to add a ton more. It sucked to have to be in a qeue of 800 but now I hardly get more than 6 in front of me.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

I really hope Square knows what they're doing because if XIV doesn't do well, consumer confidence in that venerable company could be absolutely gone. They've struggled mightily ever since trying to create their own MMORPG


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.incgamers.com/2013/10/final-fantasy-xiv-realm-reborn-attracts-1-5m-registrations Well seems they got a lot of signups so far. I'm still a bit skeptical but least this MMO is more Fantasy which are usually the ones I like more than the ones that look like the Jpop squad.


----------

